# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  التناصح ... الموقع الرسمي للشيخ الصادق عبد الرحمن الغرياني.

## الباجي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أيها الأحباب:
الحمد لله.
انطلق يوم أمس بحمد الله وتوفيقه الموقع الرسمي لفضيلة الشيخ الصادق عبد الرحمن الغرياني أستاذ الفقه وأصوله بشعبة الدراسات العليا ... قسم اللغة العربية والدراسات الإسلامية ... كلية الآداب بطرابلس.
والله المسؤول بمنه وكرمه أن يجعله فاتحة خير لعموم المسلمين ... ومنبرًا من منابر العلم النافع ... على هدي سلفنا الصالحين ...
رابط الموقع:
http://www.tanasuh.com/index.php

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخنا العزيز

----------


## أبو عبدالله السلفي

ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر

----------


## الحمادي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أسأل الله أن ينفع بهذا الموقع، ويبارك في جهود الشيخ الصادق
شكر الله لكم يا أبا عبدالله

----------


## أبو الفضل المصرى

جزاكم الله خيراً شيخنا الفاضل الباجي
حقيقة موقع رائع... لم أكن أتصور أن يوجد مثل هؤلاء العلماء في بلده
أسأل الله لهم الثبات والعافية والتوفيق
وأعجبني حقيقة  كتابه عن العقائد وعدم تعصبه كما اتضح لي من فهرس الكتاب
ليت بعض الإخوان يتعلمون ذلك ولا يمتحنون الناس بما لم يتكلم فيه الصحابة

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

(كما اتضح لي من فهرس الكتاب).اهـ

كل ما آتي لتحميل كتاب
إذ بي أجد الفهرس أو المقدمة فقط :( : )

----------


## أبو الفضل المصرى

> (كما اتضح لي من فهرس الكتاب).اهـ
>  كل ما آتي لتحميل كتاب
> إذ بي أجد الفهرس أو المقدمة فقط :( : )


العناوين الظاهرة بالفهارس توضح مقصود الشيخ ... وأنا لم أقل قرأت كلامه بل كان كلامى واضحاً .... واقرأ فهارس كتاب العقيدة كاملاً وعندها ستفهم قصدى .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

يا أخي الكريم
أنا لم أقصدك بتعليقي
إنما اقتبست من كلامك لموافقة ما حصل معي

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أنا كنت أتمنى تحميل الكتاب كاملا إذ بي أجد الفهرس فقط
فحصل لي صدمة خفيفة : )
هذا كل ما في الموضوع

----------


## أبو الفضل المصرى

> أنا كنت أتمنى تحميل الكتاب كاملا إذ بي أجد الفهرس فقط
> فحصل لي صدمة خفيفة : )
> هذا كل ما في الموضوع


العذر أخى الكريم... لك تحياتي... وفقك الله   :Smile:

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> كل ما آتي لتحميل كتاب
> إذ بي أجد الفهرس أو المقدمة فقط :( : )


وأنا كذلك

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  على هامش الموضوع : رأيت في الفترة الأخيرة كثرة سوء الظن من الإخوة بين بعضهم البعض 
فهذا مما لاينبغي ولا يخفى على علمكم ما ورد في الباب من آيات وأحاديث وآثار فلا داعي لبسط الكلام في هذا
وسبب ذلك كثرة النقاش والجدال في مواضيع معينة إما أن يكون قد فرغ منها وإما أن تكون لا تحسم إلا من كبار أهل العلم 
فإن ذلك يرسم على الموقع طابعا معينا ويسبب توترا على الجو العلمي في المجلس
وإنما ذكرت ما ذكرت هنا لأن الشخ أشرف كان له حظ منها أعني أسيء به الظن أكثر من مرة

تنبيه : كلامي عام لا أقصد أنسا معينين ولا آخذ موقفا من موضوع معين
بوركتم

----------


## أبو الفضل المصرى

> تنبيه : كلامي عام لا أقصد أنسا معينين ولا آخذ موقفا من موضوع معين
> بوركتم


(ابتسامة)

----------


## المغترب

شكرا للدال فإنه والله نعم الدليل ، وليحلل كل من الأخوة صاحبه ولتعفوا ولتصفحوا ألا تحبون أن يغفر الله لكم .

----------


## ام ابي

* الله بارك لنا في علمائنا*

----------


## ابوالمبروك

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه اول مشاركة لى فى هذا المنتدى الطيب  عليه نامل من الاخوة المشرفين والاعضاء ان يفدونا بئى معلومة  فية فائدة الى الاسلام والمسلمين كما نامل من الاخوة المشايخ بتبسيط عملية الاتصال بهم فى هذا المنتدى الاسلامى لدى سؤال هل المشايخ الذين موجدون فى المنتدى على المذهب المالكى # انا شخصيا ابحث عن مشايخ المذهب المالكى وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## الشيخ ياسين الأسطل

ماشاء الله جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## ابوالمبروك

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا اخى الكريم الشيخ ياسين الاسطل

----------


## ابوالعباس الترهونى

اللهم سلم

----------


## عبدالرحيم العالم

السلام عيكم يا شيخ
أنا طالب درسات عليا في النظام الجديد الذي يسمى بالماستر أدرس في دولة المغرب
وأنا الآن قادم على إنجاز البحث التكميلي للماستر وقد اخترت في بداية الأمر موضعا بعنوان منهج الإستدلال بالقواعد الفقهية عند الإمام القرافي ولكن الأساتذة قالوا لي بأن هذا الموضوع كبير وهو موضوع دكتورة وقالوا لي يجب أن تأتي بموضوع يتعلق بليبيا وعلمائها فقررت أن أأجل موضوع القرافي للدكتورة نظرا لضيق الوقت لأن المدة المحددة للإنجاز البحث هي ثلاث أشهر أو أكثر تقريبا ففكرت بموضوع يتعلق بفضيلتكم وهو بعنوان التجديد في التآليف الفقهي المالكي المعاصر (الصادق الغرياني أنموذجا) من خلال كتابه المدونة هذا هو الموضوع أما بالنسبة للتقسيم الأولي للبحث فهو على الشكل التالي:
فصل تمهيدي
المبحث الأول: دخول الفقه المالكي للغرب الإسلامي 
م2: الفقه المالكي في ليبيا
م3: أعلامه في المتقدمين والمتأخرين
م4: جهود علماء ليبيا في خدمة الفقه المالكي والتعريف ببعض مصنفاتهم

  الفصل الأول: مدونة الغرياني وأهميتها الفقهية
م1: ترجمة المؤلف
م2: مكانة المدونة بين باقي المصنفات الفقهية المعاصرة
م3: المصادر والمراجع المعتمدة في تأليف المدونة

  الفصل الثاني: أصول المذهب المالكي ومناهج التآليف الفقهي
م1:أصول المذهب المالكي
م2: مناهج التآليف في الفقه المالكي
م3: الرؤية التكاملية بين أصول المذهب ومدارسه الفقهية

  الفصل الثالث: التطبيقات الفقهية من خلال المدونة 
م1: القول بالقول المتفق عليه
م2: القول بالراجح
م3: القول بالمشهور
م4: القول بما جرى عليه العمل

   الفصل الرابع: معالم التجديد في الفقه المالكي عند الغرياني
م1: الرؤية الشمولية للفقه
م2: اعتماد مبدأ التيسير ورفع الحرج
م3: تخليص الفقه من التعقيد
م4:تعبيد الناس بأحكام الشريعة انطلاقا من الفقه المالكي

هذه هي التقسيمة المبدئية للبحث أما سبب الأختيار فكما قلت سابقا أن الأساتذة أشاروا أن يكون الموضوع متعلف بليبا وعلمائها وأنني أحببت أن أوضح ولو بالقدر البسيط ما أتيتم به فظيلتكم من جديد في هذه المدونة مع العلم بأنها لاقت القبول والإعجاب عند كثير من الأساتذة والشيوخ والفقهاء ورؤسا الجالس العلمية 
هذا هو موضوعي وهذه هي قصتي وأنا الآن محتاج  إلى الإشارة والتعليق والنصح والتوجيه في أقرب وقت ممكن وذلك نظرا لضيق الوقت.

----------


## نادر المصري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أود أن أسئل عن الفقه المالكي وكيف أجد المدونة الكبرى للشيخ /د/ الصادق الغرياني عن طربق النت 
شكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## أم سلمة

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كنت أبحث في صفحات جوجل على موقع الشيخ ،فجزاكم الله خيرا
و إني أحسب هذا الشيخ و الله حسيبه أنه على منهج أهل السنة و الجماعة،أليس هذا بصحيح؟

----------


## ابوالمبروك

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نعم اختى الكريمة ام سلمة
هذا الشيخ الجليل حفضه
الله يستعين دئما بالمذهب
المالكى وهو مالكى ونحن 
ايضن نسأل الله ان يحفظ
امة سيدنا محمد عليه السلم

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## ابوالمبروك

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا اخى الفاضلة على حسن الدعاء الطيب

----------


## الصابري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركانه 
أرجوا من كل من يستطيع المساعدة عن كتاب أحمد الغندور و مصطفى شلبي في الأحوالالشخصية

----------


## شجرة الزيتون

بارك الله في صاحب الموضوع والإخوة المعقبين من بعده والشيخ الصادق الغرياني من العلماء الأفاضل بليبيا أنا شخصيا أهنيء صاحب موضوع رسالة الماستر على حسن اختياره وفقه الله تعالى وأبشره بالتوفيق والنجاح

----------

